# Lovin' my 5d Mark III



## nonac (Jul 20, 2012)

I have had my mark III for about two weeks now and have been shooting a lot of hummingbird and macro shots. My previous camera was a 40d which I thought took excellent pictures.... that is until now! While I still think it takes great pictures, the 5d is just amazing. I was really worried about losing the crop factor for some pics, especially the birds. However, the Mark III more than makes up for this with it's low light capability and the substantial bump in resolution. I have been amazed at how much I can crop some of my full frame pics and they remain excellent. I am getting shots now that I never dreamed of with the 40d, and the 61 point autofocus, don't even get me started on how much I already love that! Anyone with a crop body that has concerns about upgrading and losing the crop factor, don't worry about it if you upgrade to the Mark III. I can't pick up my 40d anymore, it just can't compare. I was going to keep it so I would have two bodies, but I'm starting to think that it may go and I may buy another full frame, possibly a Mark II.


----------



## nightbreath (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm glad to hear that you're happy with your 5D Mk III, enjoy!


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 20, 2012)

nonac said:


> I have had my mark III for about two weeks now and have been shooting a lot of hummingbird and macro shots. My previous camera was a 40d which I thought took excellent pictures.... that is until now! While I still think it takes great pictures, the 5d is just amazing. I was really worried about losing the crop factor for some pics, especially the birds. However, the Mark III more than makes up for this with it's low light capability and the substantial bump in resolution. I have been amazed at how much I can crop some of my full frame pics and they remain excellent. I am getting shots now that I never dreamed of with the 40d, and the 61 point autofocus, don't even get me started on how much I already love that! Anyone with a crop body that has concerns about upgrading and losing the crop factor, don't worry about it if you upgrade to the Mark III. I can't pick up my 40d anymore, it just can't compare. I was going to keep it so I would have two bodies, but I'm starting to think that it may go and I may buy another full frame, possibly a Mark II.



It's actually great for sports too. You have to use center AF point, but set it to spot metering, Tv= 1/500 to 1/800, Av= 6.3, ISO = Auto. It's pretty good in an indoor gym at those settings with decent DOF and sufficient shutter speed to stop action. A few of my shots went to ISO 12,800 but it didn't matter because I applied NR post processing and it looked fine.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 20, 2012)

No flash allowed! ISO 12,800 with 5D Mark III and NR set to 50 in Adobe Camera RAW


----------



## squarebox (Jul 20, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> No flash allowed! ISO 12,800 with 5D Mark III and NR set to 50 in Adobe Camera RAW



This is the main reason why my wife is letting pick up the 5dmk3. To be able to take great pictures of our kids (when they finally come). Now is just practicing so i can take a great shot like this for when the day comes


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 20, 2012)

squarebox said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > No flash allowed! ISO 12,800 with 5D Mark III and NR set to 50 in Adobe Camera RAW
> ...



It'll be worth it. It's really cool, for that picture that's literall all I did, NR in Camera RAW, save to level 5 jpg. The 1Ds3 cannot take that shot.


----------



## Razor2012 (Jul 20, 2012)

nonac said:


> I have had my mark III for about two weeks now and have been shooting a lot of hummingbird and macro shots. My previous camera was a 40d which I thought took excellent pictures.... that is until now! While I still think it takes great pictures, the 5d is just amazing. I was really worried about losing the crop factor for some pics, especially the birds. However, the Mark III more than makes up for this with it's low light capability and the substantial bump in resolution. I have been amazed at how much I can crop some of my full frame pics and they remain excellent. I am getting shots now that I never dreamed of with the 40d, and the 61 point autofocus, don't even get me started on how much I already love that! Anyone with a crop body that has concerns about upgrading and losing the crop factor, don't worry about it if you upgrade to the Mark III. I can't pick up my 40d anymore, it just can't compare. I was going to keep it so I would have two bodies, but I'm starting to think that it may go and I may buy another full frame, possibly a Mark II.



Nice to hear! I also moved up from the 40D and couldn't agree with you anymore. The IQ, AF and low light capabilities are just awesome. Just need some more L glass.


----------



## swampler (Jul 21, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> nonac said:
> 
> 
> > I have had my mark III for about two weeks now and have been shooting a lot of hummingbird and macro shots. My previous camera was a 40d which I thought took excellent pictures.... that is until now! While I still think it takes great pictures, the 5d is just amazing. I was really worried about losing the crop factor for some pics, especially the birds. However, the Mark III more than makes up for this with it's low light capability and the substantial bump in resolution. I have been amazed at how much I can crop some of my full frame pics and they remain excellent. I am getting shots now that I never dreamed of with the 40d, and the 61 point autofocus, don't even get me started on how much I already love that! Anyone with a crop body that has concerns about upgrading and losing the crop factor, don't worry about it if you upgrade to the Mark III. I can't pick up my 40d anymore, it just can't compare. I was going to keep it so I would have two bodies, but I'm starting to think that it may go and I may buy another full frame, possibly a Mark II.
> ...


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 21, 2012)

Well, i just got my 3,099$ mk3 from evil bay. Shot some High ISo B&W's to see the cameras limits and was just blown away. Usable 51,200 ISO compared to 6400 on the 7D! Just shocked. 

Good enough for a 4x6 print and thats fine for ISO 51,200!


----------



## nonac (Jul 21, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> Well, i just got my 3,099$ mk3 from evil bay. Shot some High ISo B&W's to see the cameras limits and was just blown away. Usable 51,200 ISO compared to 6400 on the 7D! Just shocked.
> 
> Good enough for a 4x6 print and thats fine for ISO 51,200!



Great camera. I was blown away as well. People need to quit talking numbers and get out and shoot some pictures! Talking numbers will always happen. In a few years when 100mp cameras are out, people will still be analyzing numbers and complaining about one thing or another. Chill out people, it's all about having fun and enjoying what you do, be it for fun or as a pro. I am very happy with this camera. And to think, I was considering switching to the dark side. So glad I didn't!!


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 21, 2012)

swampler said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > nonac said:
> ...



I'm talking about the metering. It can only spot meter through the center point, not the active AF point. Totally seperate from focusing.


----------



## Kernuak (Jul 21, 2012)

Even when you need the fine detail in macro, ISO 6400 is good enough for stock use, so good in fact, that I mistook this one for ISO3200.




Cinnebar Moth Caterpillar by Kernuak, on Flickr


----------



## nonac (Jul 21, 2012)

Here is a shot with my 5d III from a few minutes ago. I would have taken 50 shots and not achieved this one with my 40d. The autofocus system and all of those points help tremendously with something moving around as fast as these hummingbirds do. I have way less "throw away" pictures now as compared to my 40d.


----------



## zg08 (Jul 23, 2012)

nonac said:


> Here is a shot with my 5d III from a few minutes ago. I would have taken 50 shots and not achieved this one with my 40d. The autofocus system and all of those points help tremendously with something moving around as fast as these hummingbirds do. I have way less "throw away" pictures now as compared to my 40d.



that is one amazing hummingbird. those things are very hard to photograph.


----------



## K-amps (Jul 23, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> No flash allowed! ISO 12,800 with 5D Mark III and NR set to 50 in Adobe Camera RAW



Very nice. Thats a lot of DoF for F4. What lens was it?


----------



## K-amps (Jul 23, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> The 1Ds3 cannot take that shot.



Better not let Brian Squibb read this... ;D


----------



## Tammy (Jul 23, 2012)

another rave review.. by someone who actually owns the camera.. 

glad to hear.. thanks for sharing!


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 23, 2012)

K-amps said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > The 1Ds3 cannot take that shot.
> ...



Hey, Brian can deal with me. I own both cameras so he can't say too much 

I shot with the 1Ds3 Saturday following a steam engine excursion and boy that is an incredible camera ISO 400 and below. In fact, I didn't have any incorrect exposures, and to the 1Ds3's credit, sometimes I get incorrect ones with the 5D3 even in auto ISO w/manual. But that shot I posted, no way!


----------



## westr70 (Jul 23, 2012)

K-amps said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > No flash allowed! ISO 12,800 with 5D Mark III and NR set to 50 in Adobe Camera RAW
> ...



Yeah, I'm curious too. It's a great shot.


----------



## ferdi (Jul 23, 2012)

According to the EXIF it was an 85mm f/1.2L lens.


----------



## pedro (Jul 23, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> Well, i just got my 3,099$ mk3 from evil bay. Shot some High ISo B&W's to see the cameras limits and was just blown away. Usable 51,200 ISO compared to 6400 on the 7D! Just shocked.
> 
> Good enough for a 4x6 print and thats fine for ISO 51,200!



Got the bucks to buy it, saving up for a nice WA and waiting for the price to come down a bit...;-) Currently shooting a 30D. Was at a castle last week. Tickling out the best of the H setting ISO 3200 with a slow 10-22 at f 4... What a great result at these ISOs! I like the rawness in it and I like Robert Frank "The Americans"-style of your photograph. Definitely my cam. Thanks for sharing. Cheers, Pedro


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 23, 2012)

I was WRONG on the ISO. It was 1000. I am trying to upload the 12,800 right now.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 23, 2012)

pedro said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Well, i just got my 3,099$ mk3 from evil bay. Shot some High ISo B&W's to see the cameras limits and was just blown away. Usable 51,200 ISO compared to 6400 on the 7D! Just shocked.
> ...



The MK3 isnt worth 3500$ retail IMO but, its worth 3099$ I got from evil bay brand new never opened USA retail! I'd recommend Ebay for that price while its available but just be mindful of the seller credibility and ask questions about it before hitting buy it now.

As for the robert frank complement, Thank you. My personal Favorite was henri cartier bressons work in the 50-60's.


----------



## Razor2012 (Jul 23, 2012)

nonac said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Well, i just got my 3,099$ mk3 from evil bay. Shot some High ISo B&W's to see the cameras limits and was just blown away. Usable 51,200 ISO compared to 6400 on the 7D! Just shocked.
> ...



Another example where 'the grass isn't always greener'.


----------



## picturesbyme (Jul 23, 2012)

.. and I'm lovin' my camera - whatever number is on it - as long as it let me shoot photos like this


----------



## Hathaway (Jul 23, 2012)

picturesbyme,

Great shot and I really like your website. Lots of great stuff out there. Really like the landscapes and architecture stuff. 

Bob


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 23, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> Well, i just got my 3,099$ mk3 from evil bay. Shot some High ISo B&W's to see the cameras limits and was just blown away. Usable 51,200 ISO compared to 6400 on the 7D! Just shocked.
> 
> Good enough for a 4x6 print and thats fine for ISO 51,200!



Finally....welcome to a Menclub ;D

Did you buy new PC yet?


----------



## picturesbyme (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you Bob, sorry to be off topic a bit... just wanted to share my happiness about the shoot and the fact that we survived it without any lightning )

...also very happy that everyone loves their 5D3, I'll be too once the prices are going down a bit...


----------



## RKK (Jul 24, 2012)

picturesbyme said:


> .. and I'm lovin' my camera - whatever number is on it - as long as it let me shoot photos like this



OMG!! Excellent shot and the model is so beautiful.

Would you mind sharing the info on how you got this shot? Did you any strobes etc?

Again, great shot!!


----------



## picturesbyme (Jul 24, 2012)

RKK said:


> Would you mind sharing the info on how you got this shot? Did you any strobes etc?



Thank you...nothing special just a 60D and a 430EXII flash on a flexible tripod and some CS to get the blues.. it was a pretty dark and stormy day... Of course it's far from perfect but I try to learn from every shot so next time I'll position the light higher  The young lady - Alicia - is my fiance, (thank you again) just starting in modeling so we're trying to put together a book for her..


----------



## smithy (Jul 24, 2012)

picturesbyme said:


> The young lady - Alicia - is my fiance, (thank you again) just starting in modeling so we're trying to put together a book for her..


*HIGH FIVE*


----------



## bornshooter (Jul 24, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> nonac said:
> 
> 
> > I have had my mark III for about two weeks now and have been shooting a lot of hummingbird and macro shots. My previous camera was a 40d which I thought took excellent pictures.... that is until now! While I still think it takes great pictures, the 5d is just amazing. I was really worried about losing the crop factor for some pics, especially the birds. However, the Mark III more than makes up for this with it's low light capability and the substantial bump in resolution. I have been amazed at how much I can crop some of my full frame pics and they remain excellent. I am getting shots now that I never dreamed of with the 40d, and the 61 point autofocus, don't even get me started on how much I already love that! Anyone with a crop body that has concerns about upgrading and losing the crop factor, don't worry about it if you upgrade to the Mark III. I can't pick up my 40d anymore, it just can't compare. I was going to keep it so I would have two bodies, but I'm starting to think that it may go and I may buy another full frame, possibly a Mark II.
> ...


sorry but saying you can only use centre af point for sports is absolute nonsense yes metering is linked to cantre af point but once you work out you exposure in the general area you can shoot sports fine with off centre af points


----------



## rahkshi007 (Jul 24, 2012)

picturesbyme said:


> .. and I'm lovin' my camera - whatever number is on it - as long as it let me shoot photos like this


Great shot ! i still learning off camera flash.. i would like to ask did ur 430ex got use any umbrella or soft box?


----------



## zhap03 (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes indeed, the 5D3 is good for sports. I had the 5D3 on AI Servo for these two shots, with an off-centre cross-type AF point, and it did very well. These riders were heading directly into my position (~20-30km/h) and the camera did well to stay in focus.


----------



## RKK (Jul 24, 2012)

picturesbyme said:


> RKK said:
> 
> 
> > Would you mind sharing the info on how you got this shot? Did you any strobes etc?
> ...



Thank you for your response. Good Luck!!


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 24, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Well, i just got my 3,099$ mk3 from evil bay. Shot some High ISo B&W's to see the cameras limits and was just blown away. Usable 51,200 ISO compared to 6400 on the 7D! Just shocked.
> ...



Yes. That extra cash went on computer stuff to upgrade my PC. ;D

Good Bye my trusty old friend XP and welcome its newer, more complex cousin Windows 7 Pro. 8)


----------



## Kernuak (Jul 24, 2012)

I haven't used it as much as I'd like yet, thanks to work, but I have managed around 400 frames, mostly macro experiments. I've explored ISO/noise and had a bit of a play with the AF system and published my thoughts so far. I still have a lot to go through and learn though.

http://avalonlightphotoart.wordpress.com/2012/07/24/canon-5d-mkiii-thoughts-after-one-week-of-use/


----------



## pdirestajr (Jul 24, 2012)

picturesbyme said:


> RKK said:
> 
> 
> > Would you mind sharing the info on how you got this shot? Did you any strobes etc?
> ...



Congrats on the fiance! You don't need an expensive camera. Ha!


----------



## Razor2012 (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice pic and congrats on the engagement. Buy those toys now while you have the chance, lol.


----------



## swampler (Jul 25, 2012)

zhap03 said:


> Yes indeed, the 5D3 is good for sports. I had the 5D3 on AI Servo for these two shots, with an off-centre cross-type AF point, and it did very well. These riders were heading directly into my position (~20-30km/h) and the camera did well to stay in focus.


Yes, but they are underexposed. At least appear to be looking on my tablet.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 25, 2012)

swampler said:


> zhap03 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes indeed, the 5D3 is good for sports. I had the 5D3 on AI Servo for these two shots, with an off-centre cross-type AF point, and it did very well. These riders were heading directly into my position (~20-30km/h) and the camera did well to stay in focus.
> ...



Probably not the camera. To combat that problem, and I run into often in daytime sports, I can spot meter on the person, and use EC if need be. It just depends. That photo looks like evaluative or center-weighted average. Nothing to do with the 5D Mark III.


----------



## rpt (Jul 25, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> swampler said:
> 
> 
> > zhap03 said:
> ...


True. Shooting against the light too.


----------



## swampler (Jul 25, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> swampler said:
> 
> 
> > zhap03 said:
> ...


True. Just sayin'.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jul 25, 2012)

squarebox said:


> This is the main reason why my wife is letting pick up the 5dmk3. To be able to take great pictures of our kid*s* (when *they* finally come). Now is just practicing so i can take a great shot like this for when the day comes



Twins on the way?


----------



## squarebox (Jul 26, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> squarebox said:
> 
> 
> > This is the main reason why my wife is letting pick up the 5dmk3. To be able to take great pictures of our kid*s* (when *they* finally come). Now is just practicing so i can take a great shot like this for when the day comes
> ...



Hehe... wife isn't even pregnant yet, but I was referring to multiple future kids. But I do want twin girls for some reason, but with the wife being Japanese, the chances are pretty low (Asia has have half the rate of twins compared to non-hispanic whites).


----------



## Jotho (Jul 26, 2012)

squarebox said:


> Daniel Flather said:
> 
> 
> > squarebox said:
> ...



I have two daughters (not twins) and it's great, but being the only man in the house provides challenges of it's own... So beware of what you wish for 
This is not gear talk, sorry.


----------



## rpt (Jul 26, 2012)

Jotho said:


> squarebox said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Flather said:
> ...


Yup! I know what it means... Even my two dogs are girls...


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 26, 2012)

bornshooter said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > nonac said:
> ...



You can't SPOT METER THROUGH THE ACTIVE AF POINT! What good would it do to shoot sports in Av mode with Auto ISO if you are not using spot metering? It wouldn't. So, to do so, you use the center AF point, because you can't spot meter through any other point.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jul 27, 2012)

nonac said:


> I have had my mark III for about two weeks now and have been shooting a lot of hummingbird and macro shots. My previous camera was a 40d which I thought took excellent pictures.... that is until now! While I still think it takes great pictures, the 5d is just amazing. I was really worried about losing the crop factor for some pics, especially the birds. However, the Mark III more than makes up for this with it's low light capability and the substantial bump in resolution. I have been amazed at how much I can crop some of my full frame pics and they remain excellent. I am getting shots now that I never dreamed of with the 40d, and the 61 point autofocus, don't even get me started on how much I already love that! Anyone with a crop body that has concerns about upgrading and losing the crop factor, don't worry about it if you upgrade to the Mark III. I can't pick up my 40d anymore, it just can't compare. I was going to keep it so I would have two bodies, but I'm starting to think that it may go and I may buy another full frame, possibly a Mark II.



Yeah hah I bet you are loving the AF, soooo much better than the 40D AF! And MFA and video and so on.

And yeah you don't really lose all that much reach since the 5D3 is like 8.7MP APS-C and the 40D is 10MP APS-C so it's not a super huge difference.

You would notice the difference compared to a 7D though:
(7D top, then 5D2, then 5D3 then 7D again)
(click image to see it 100% view)





The 7D does have a real reach advantage.


----------



## nonac (Jul 27, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> nonac said:
> 
> 
> > I have had my mark III for about two weeks now and have been shooting a lot of hummingbird and macro shots. My previous camera was a 40d which I thought took excellent pictures.... that is until now! While I still think it takes great pictures, the 5d is just amazing. I was really worried about losing the crop factor for some pics, especially the birds. However, the Mark III more than makes up for this with it's low light capability and the substantial bump in resolution. I have been amazed at how much I can crop some of my full frame pics and they remain excellent. I am getting shots now that I never dreamed of with the 40d, and the 61 point autofocus, don't even get me started on how much I already love that! Anyone with a crop body that has concerns about upgrading and losing the crop factor, don't worry about it if you upgrade to the Mark III. I can't pick up my 40d anymore, it just can't compare. I was going to keep it so I would have two bodies, but I'm starting to think that it may go and I may buy another full frame, possibly a Mark II.
> ...



I'm not shooting studio pics of bills though. I'm usually shooting outside in varying conditions of low light and will gladly give up some reach for the III's great low light capability. The 7d does not match the III in high ISO performance. Get out and shoot "real" pictures instead of studio shots trying to nit pick every little detail.


----------



## julescar (Jul 28, 2012)

I sold my 7D after I had the 5D mkiii for a month, I simply stopped using it. The reason I bought the 7D was for focus and general shooting speed. I used it every time I thought the focus system of the 5D mkII wouldn't cut it. The 7D is a great camera, but doesn't match the iq of the 5D mkiii at any setting, or the focus system for that matter.


----------



## nonac (Jul 28, 2012)

julescar said:


> I sold my 7D after I had the 5D mkiii for a month, I simply stopped using it. The reason I bought the 7D was for focus and general shooting speed. I used it every time I thought the focus system of the 5D mkII wouldn't cut it. The 7D is a great camera, but doesn't match the iq of the 5D mkiii at any setting, or the focus system for that matter.



Great isn't it? I have attached another image that I could never even have dreamed of with my 40d. It was shot with a 100-400L, 1/400 sec @ f/7.1, with an ISO of 10,000! And the amazing thing is that this shot is cropped down to less than 1.5 MP. Sure there is noise but wow, no way with a 40d or a 7d.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 28, 2012)

The noise pattern is much better in the 5D3 vs. the 1Ds3.


----------



## rpt (Jul 28, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> The noise pattern is much better in the 5D3 vs. the 1Ds3.


Ooooooooooo lovely iron horse! Where was this?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 28, 2012)

This was Bucyrus, OH. The Nickel Plate 765 was running between Bellevue and Bucyrus, and then turning on a wye and heading back north. 3 round trips, employees only otherwise I woulda been on this! 

This particular shot was with a 5D Mark III and 70-200L II IS lens. I shot at 1/500s, f8 and auto ISO. I didn't resize properly so you have to actually open the picture to see how it looks :


----------



## rpt (Jul 28, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> This was Bucyrus, OH. The Nickel Plate 765 was running between Bellevue and Bucyrus, and then turning on a wye and heading back north. 3 round trips, employees only otherwise I woulda been on this!
> 
> This particular shot was with a 5D Mark III and 70-200L II IS lens. I shot at 1/500s, f8 and auto ISO. I didn't resize properly so you have to actually open the picture to see how it looks :


It is beautiful. The hot air around the carriages gives it a water color smudge effect too.


----------



## Kernuak (Jul 28, 2012)

nonac said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > nonac said:
> ...


When you're used to the reach of the 7D compared to full frame, then it is a real concern. The 7D is significantly better than the 40D in all areas, I actually went from a 40D to a 7D. The AF system is a big improvement and it gives you an extra stop in noise free images. However, the AF system on the 5D MkIII is another big step up and gives you at least another two stops and probably more (I'm still exploring the limits). I think the improved image quality would enable the use of extenders (or 2x instead of 1.4x) and still get as good or better image quality than the 7D. Not ideal, but it does offer some compromises that don't amount to getting longer lenses. The biggest problem might be reduced AF speed.


----------



## bigmag13 (Aug 2, 2012)

I have a question and I hope this is within the thread...

I LOVE the focus system, point blank period!!! I got the 5Dmk3 as a second to add to my 5D2 kit for pro work( I have made more than a few bucks with the 5Dmk2 and a 50D), so I have become accustomed to registering my quick menus on both cams. 

the focus system on the mk3 with its shooting scenarios would be a beautiful thing to register to the quick menu ( ie, when pressing the menu button six custom often used choices pop up first). 

So my question is, is there a way to place the entire scene selection tab onto the quick menu?
I do use and have my tracking sensitivity as an option on the quick menu, does anyone know how to add it to the quick menu? Or is it not as desired an item for an add candidate to the quick menu as it is for me? maybe it'll be in a future firmware up grade I pray!


----------

